# Circuits from multiple sources in the same conduit.



## Riiska (Jun 13, 2020)

Is there any code against having wires from multiple power sources using the same conduit? I know article 300 says your aloud to use the same conduit for different voltages as long as all wires are rated for highest voltage present, and different voltages would mean different power sources. I work with a guy who is insisting there is code violation but I cant find anything.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

It could violate site requirements and there's lots of rules based on pipe fill etc but Its not a code violation.

(of course "multiple power sources" covers a lot of different interpretations so there may be a rule the covers something)


----------



## Riiska (Jun 13, 2020)

To be more specific there are several conduits that feed outlets switches etc coming out a 110v breaker panel that run all over a certain area then a conduit from a control panel is piped into one of the junction boxes and uses one the conduit for outlets to run wires to turn on an actuator valve near one of outlets.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

You cannot mix different systems. Such as phone and power. Neutrals have to be unique to each voltage.


----------



## Riiska (Jun 13, 2020)

They are both 110 Volt, Neut are separate and marked separately wit different shades of white/off white. They just share a conduit for about 15 Feet. Based on 300.3(C)(1) Its seems within code just wanted to put it out on the forum to make sure I wasn't overlooking any codes.
Section 300.3(C)(1)

(1) 600 Volts, Nominal, or Less

Conductors of circuits rated 600 volts, nominal, or less, ac circuits, and dc circuits shall be permitted to occupy the same equipment wiring enclosure, cable, or raceway. All conductors shall have an insulation rating equal to at least the maximum circuit voltage applied to any conductor within the enclosure, cable, or raceway.


----------



## skyline77 (Sep 6, 2013)

What does it mean 
shall be permitted to occupy the same equipment wiring cable?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

skyline77 said:


> What does it mean
> shall be permitted to occupy the same equipment wiring cable?


Translation: "Yes, power wiring from different sources can be in the same conduit, box, or equipment cabinet."


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There is one thing you have to watch. The rules for low voltage - power limited circuits relax the rules for wiring methods - you don't have to follow the Chapter 3 rules - BUT not in the same conduit or raceway. 



So say you're running Class II circuit for a doorbell from a 16VAC transformer to the doorbell button switch and to the chime using 18/2 with insulation rated for 300V. You still couldn't run that wiring in a conduit with 120/240V power wiring. 



(There is a procedure outline in article 725 about redoing the entire circuit with a chapter 3 wiring method and re-labelling the power source etc., basically not wiring it as low voltage power limited, I think you can share a raceway if you do all that, but it isn't done very often as far as I know.)


----------

